# FreeBSD 9.2/10 AMD64 as guest - fast time



## Tomse (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm running FreeBSD 9.2/10 as guest OS under Windows in VMWare Player.

My real issue is that the keyboard in x11/xorg has a way too fast repeat rate, to be useful.
Discovering that the time is really fast (I count for every real  second, 10 secs have gone in the guest), but I suspect that's why the keyboard repeat rate in x11/xorg is so fast.

I've tried doing the regular stuff:
  adding hz.kern=100 in /boot/loader.conf, 
installing the vmware-tools-distrib
also tried emulators/open-vm-tools (not at the same time as vmware-tools-distrib ofc).

vmware-tools-distrib doesn't install under FreeBSD 10, hence I installed FreeBSD 9.2.


----------

